# Tried Viagra and Cialis for the first time



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Male, 46. Married for over 20 yrs. No diagnosis of ED, but wanted to try something different. Erections are not as hard as they used to be. 

WOW is all I can say!

A friend showed me how to order generic Viagra & Cialis online, from an overseas site without a prescription. Here are my observations:

Viagra: 100mg dose, took an hour before bed, contrary to belief the pill itself does not give you an erection, but once arousal and touching began, full-on rock hard 19 yr old wood that rocked her world, twice, with a short refractory period between sessions, the increased size and girth while aroused only lasts 4-6 hrs, so good for short sprints

Cialis: 20 mg dose, took on Friday night at bedtime, same effect to peen when aroused, Sat night same level of hardness/size when needed, and Sunday morning same thing, good for a whole romantic weekend (36 hours) they make a daily low dose (2.5 mg) but have not tried

Reflections on both: if you are a bigger/longer man and have not been at full size for awhile like me, you better plan for a lot of warm-up foreplay and lube, otherwise you could injure her if you are not careful, go slow and easy, I told W that I was trying the pills and she commented how great they were, said my peen was really hard and really awesome, and she could definitely tell a difference where it mattered


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow. I'm 36 and interested in this! Ha. Sounds fun

How much are we talking for each pill?


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

BTW - no side effects other than being thirsty with the Viagra. Slight headache the next morning but may be due to dehydration.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

GuyInColorado said:


> Wow. I'm 36 and interested in this! Ha. Sounds fun
> 
> How much are we talking for each pill?


The sample pack had 10 Viagra and 10 Cialis pills, total was $60 including the shipping, so about $3 per pill.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Agree with the end results but using it tends to give me a slight headache!

But the drawback of that minor headache is well worth the breathtaking results that the little blue pill offers!*


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I bless the makers and inventors of Cialis. As I have said, we are in the perfect storm right now: Her menopause is over and her hormones are more male than female (normal, however, testosterone governs sex drives), I have recently lost 125-130 Lbs (still going, want to bottom out at 180lbs), and as a consequence of a lifetime of overeating and smoking, I began to show symptoms of ED about halfway into the weight loss. The Cialis has restored the longer, stronger and last-longer me. We used to be satisfied with once a week, or every other week. Now its once a day, or every other day. We have not gone longer than 2 days in a year. PS, we are in our 60's.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Aside from the affects noted above, another side benefit is that these pills allow some men to regain some confidence in the bedroom. I know post divorce, my self esteem and confidence was as low as it could get. I couldn't imagine anyone wanting to be with me. Then when I found some women who did, I had performance anxiety. I hadn't been with a different woman for over 25 years. The thought of being with a different woman, while exciting in theory, was terrifying in reality. With my ex sex was always slow and gentle with no position changes, the way she liked it. But many of these woman I have met like it at the other extreme with lots of hard pounding and many position changes. These pills gave me the confidence to perform, even when I was uncertain how to act, if that makes sense.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Jul 30, 2017)

Cymbalta user here for major depression and anxiety.
Was given Cialis to fix ED caused partially by Cymbalta and Perindopril (for blood preasure) and i'm not impressed. Sort of works and it has no effect whatsoever on your libido. Because it increases blood flow in the genital area you will experience a drop in BP around your body hence the headache. Having a glass of water half and hr before you take Cialis will counteract it. 
If possible i believe it's best to see the cause of ED and fix that unless there's nothing else but meds left for your ED. 
I found mine is caused by and in this order:
-stress-cortisol
-low testosterone
-visceral fat
-BP
-meds
-


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

As I have said, I have the one experience with weight loss that will send every overweight man in search of a diet and exercise program. When I lost 125 lbs, I discovered 2 previously unrevealed inches. At my highest, I measured about 4.5" at best. After my weight loss, I felt "bigger". The tape measure said 6.5". ED can be repaired with medication diet and exercise.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> Male, 46. Married for over 20 yrs. No diagnosis of ED, but wanted to try something different. Erections are not as hard as they used to be.
> 
> WOW is all I can say!
> 
> ...


If you're just using the Viagra for a booster and you're not suffering from full-on ED, you can probably get the same result using half or less of a 100mg dose. A full pill can have diminishing returns after a certain point. Cutting them in half will often give you the same result for half the cost.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Get mine online too after paying way too much for far too long. I pay somewhere around $2 a pill now. Versus $25 a pill when I was buying through the pharmacy. 

Now, on dosage....you'll likely find that 1/4 of a pill works just as well, with far less side effects (blue vision, nasal stuffiness, headache, and for me, some loss of sensitivity). 

I've had ED since I was about 25. Mostly performance anxiety induced, but even morning erections went away in my 30's. 

Been using it for 15+ years. 1/4 of the pill works every bit as good now as it did then.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, my friend also told me not to try full strength, but I am defiant sometimes. I went full hooah!









Kinda like that "break-in" period for new cars: I usually leave the dealership sideways!


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> If you're just using the Viagra for a booster and you're not suffering from full-on ED, you can probably get the same result using half or less of a 100mg dose. A full pill can have diminishing returns after a certain point. Cutting them in half will often give you the same result for half the cost.


There is no reason to buy foreign generic Viagra. You can get generic Revatio (same drug but for a different condition) for $1 per 20 mg pill. That is the full cash price at my local Costco.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Will Costco accept a regular Viagra prescription for Revatio? Just curious... Assuming it's marked as "may substitute generic" by the doc.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

I get Sildenafil for $25 for ninety 20 mg tablets. Basically it's generic Viagra. I started using it a couple of years ago because the wifey and I like to drink a little too much over the weekends and sometimes I could not "perform" as needed. Sildenafil changed that in an instant. Four tabs are good for the night and through mid morning the next day. Whoop Whoop!!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

How do you buy it without a script?


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

Odd topic for me to be talking about my son's use..... anyhow because of his injuries & surgeries he is on both of these. Just picked up his scripts for him and I can't believe the price. Viagra $1600 for 20 pills! Luckily it is totally covered by WC insurance!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> How do you buy it without a script?


Im guessing online foreign "pharmacies". So who knows if they are "generic" forms of the meds.

Ill admit it is kinda tempting. Maybe in a few years if I need a "pick me up" and the wife is wanting to go for marathon weekend sessions.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

chillymorn69 said:


> How do you buy it without a script?


Other countries don't require a script. 3 clicks and it arrives in a few days.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

MAJDEATH said:


> Male, 46. Married for over 20 yrs. No diagnosis of ED, but wanted to try something different. Erections are not as hard as they used to be.
> 
> WOW is all I can say!
> 
> ...


Could you send me where you got yours at? Thanks


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> GuyInColorado said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I'm 36 and interested in this! Ha. Sounds fun
> ...





MAJDEATH said:


> chillymorn69 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you buy it without a script?
> ...


I forgot, shipping takes 2-3 weeks and is $10 extra. Still a bargain IMO for not needing a script to acquire.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Mods: I have been hit with dozens of PMs for the website to order these pills. Can I post it here to save time or does that violate a rule? Potentially hundreds of ladies satisfaction hangs in the balance


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Does it have Canada in the name?


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

GuyInColorado said:


> Does it have Canada in the name?


No


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> Mods: I have been hit with dozens of PMs for the website to order these pills. Can I post it here to save time or does that violate a rule? Potentially hundreds of ladies satisfaction hangs in the balance


Don't post it here!

That might attract the attention of THE MAN

Which might shut down my connection


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> Im guessing online foreign "pharmacies". So who knows if they are "generic" forms of the meds.
> 
> Ill admit it is kinda tempting. Maybe in a few years if I need a "pick me up" and the wife is wanting to go for marathon weekend sessions.


buying overseas medicines like this can have some pretty serious health risks. WHO KNOWS exactly what is in those pills? Even with NORMAL viagra, you now the FDA demanded lots of tests, and there are known side effects to worry about. With some foreign manufacturer, who knows what side effects there might be?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Talker67 said:


> buying overseas medicines like this can have some pretty serious health risks. WHO KNOWS exactly what is in those pills? Even with NORMAL viagra, you now the FDA demanded lots of tests, and there are known side effects to worry about. With some foreign manufacturer, who knows what side effects there might be?


This is precisely why I haven't placed an order for some. I actually trust that the generic pills are manufactured exactly the same as the originals (no additional 'ingredients'), but it's the manufacturing process that might be sketchy. Maybe I'm overthinking it.

In any case, I don't need it, thankfully, otherwise I'd be paying out of pocket for it - and I absolutely would. I've been interested in trying it for some time now simply because everyone I know who has tried it (including people in this thread) have said it's like being 18 again.

At my age (early 40's) it all still works as it should, but the days of achieving rock hard erections are few and far between now... sigh. It still works, every time, but man, the descriptions people give of what it's like on pills is just too tempting!


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> Mods: I have been hit with dozens of PMs for the website to order these pills. Can I post it here to save time or does that violate a rule? Potentially hundreds of ladies satisfaction hangs in the balance


Don't actually post it here. Links redirect, blah blah blah. But, you could pretty safely put in words to google that would make it the top result. That wouldn't tie back here in any way.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

So, 'here's my take on the little blue wonder pill.

I just turned 41 and I came across a couple of 100 mg pills (just lost my job, so no health insurance). I was instructed to cut them in half as I'd likely not need the full dosage.

So, I've been dating a woman for about 3 weeks who is actually older than me but has an insatiable appetite. I mean, we can't even leave the parking lot. I'll leave it at that (and we almost got arrested). However, given that I've got in shape and I am fairly MD-HD, the problem isn't getting one, it's maintaining through different scene changes and like multiple times a day. Stuff was golden. Seriously, I don't know how anyone can live without it. I am kinda afraid to let it take me over emotionally as I may fear not having one and that causing problems (but it hasn't for the quickies so far).

Anyway, for those who are on the fence, don't be. Just drink tons of fluids.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

alexm said:


> This is precisely why I haven't placed an order for some. I actually trust that the generic pills are manufactured exactly the same as the originals (no additional 'ingredients'), but it's the manufacturing process that might be sketchy. Maybe I'm overthinking it.
> 
> In any case, I don't need it, thankfully, otherwise I'd be paying out of pocket for it - and I absolutely would. I've been interested in trying it for some time now simply because everyone I know who has tried it (including people in this thread) have said it's like being 18 again.
> 
> *At my age (early 40's) it all still works as it should, but the days of achieving rock hard erections are few and far between now... sigh. It still works, every time, but man, the descriptions people give of what it's like on *pills is just too tempting!


So agree with bold. Agree with Herschel below too.

No problem with erections. Just not the rock rock hard ones that can last for an hour + no problem anymore. Guess continue to get in the best shape I can, and wouldnt doubt for generic OTC versions of some kind to be available in a few years.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

If you google "awc 24h" you will find it. Reviews may be misleading, as some are written by the site themselves under a different name, and others are written by competitors, trying to discredit. I was sceptical but took a chance on trial pack 1.

Small brown package arrived with 2 sealed blister packs, with the name of the drug and the dose on the label. The package had an address label and a customs stamp, from what appears to be China or some Asian country.

Hope this helps. For me, I just wanted to try it so I bought the small sample pack in the highest doseage. The pills are scored so I can easily cut them in half if needed.


----------



## Wife5362 (Oct 30, 2013)

I saw on that site that there is "female viagra" and "female cialus." Anyone hear of female viagra? 

Both the female versions have the same active ingredients at the same levels as the male versions. But they are about 2/3 the price. For example, 30 female cialis cost about the same as 20 cialis (male). Anyone know if there is any substantial difference between the male and female versions?


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Wife5362 said:


> I saw on that site that there is "female viagra" and "female cialus." Anyone hear of female viagra?
> 
> Both the female versions have the same active ingredients at the same levels as the male versions. But they are about 2/3 the price. For example, 30 female cialis cost about the same as 20 cialis (male). Anyone know if there is any substantial difference between the male and female versions?


Since there isn't a "real" female Viagra that's proven to work, there can't be a knock-off.

But, maybe "male" viagra works in some limited cases for women (by increasing blood flow to that area).


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Buddy400 said:


> Since there isn't a "real" female Viagra that's proven to work, there can't be a knock-off.
> 
> But, maybe "male" viagra works in some limited cases for women (by increasing blood flow to that area).


can we say cl1t erection!>


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

I can't wait to order mine.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

john117 said:


> Will Costco accept a regular Viagra prescription for Revatio? Just curious... Assuming it's marked as "may substitute generic" by the doc.


I don't know about that; my hunch is not, because they are for different conditions. I imagine that if Pfizer managed to keep a patent on the Viagra name brand, there is some mechanism to prevent them dispensed in that manner.

You could just go to your doc and tell him to prescribe Revatio for you and you'll pay for the meds in cash.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I am 6'3, 225 pounds, exercise regularly, and I don't take any medications other than a daily vitamin. I know many guys (and the women that love them) are concerned about side effects, as you should be. Even the no script websites strongly recommend you check with your Dr. first.
And make sure to hydrate when taking them.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Wife5362 said:


> I saw on that site that there is "female viagra" and "female cialus." Anyone hear of female viagra?
> 
> Both the female versions have the same active ingredients at the same levels as the male versions. But they are about 2/3 the price. For example, 30 female cialis cost about the same as 20 cialis (male). Anyone know if there is any substantial difference between the male and female versions?


I can't tell you for certain, but I do understand that either pill can, _in some cases_, affect libido in women. I have come across this in more than one article. However, it is not something the FDA (or your country's own drug administration) will approve for sale, as the success rate is not nearly high enough to properly market it as effective.

That said, the jist of it is that it _can_ increase libido in some women. I presume it does the same thing it does to men- increases the blood flow to the genitals, namely the clitoris.

Given the low cost of generics online, it might be worth a try. (disclaimer: I am not a doctor, this is not medical advice, do it at your own risk!)


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Wife5362 said:


> I saw on that site that there is "female viagra" and "female cialus." Anyone hear of female viagra?
> 
> Both the female versions have the same active ingredients at the same levels as the male versions. But they are about 2/3 the price. For example, 30 female cialis cost about the same as 20 cialis (male). Anyone know if there is any substantial difference between the male and female versions?


Based on my limited research, there is no equivalent product for the ladies. You need bloodflow for a man, but not sure how that would help the ladies. But I could be wrong.


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

I've heard that there is a lady equivalent (sort of) for viagra, or at least they are calling it viagra for women but that is very misleading as it is something that is a daily pill and can take up to 8 weeks to reach maximum effectiveness but it is supposed to help women with low drive.

The drug is called flibanserin and was made for post menopausal women to help with sexual desire decline that often comes with menopause.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

bankshot1993 said:


> The drug is called flibanserin and was made for post menopausal women to help with sexual desire decline that often comes with menopause.


I think flibanserin is the generic name. It's more commonly available under the brand name "Jose Cuervo".


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

bankshot1993 said:


> I've heard that there is a lady equivalent (sort of) for viagra, or at least they are calling it viagra for women but that is very misleading as it is something that is a daily pill and can take up to 8 weeks to reach maximum effectiveness but it is supposed to help women with low drive.
> 
> The drug is called flibanserin and was made for post menopausal women to help with sexual desire decline that often comes with menopause.



Pre-menopausal not post


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

anonmd said:


> Pre-menopausal not post


my mistake.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

alexm said:


> This is precisely why I haven't placed an order for some. I actually trust that the generic pills are manufactured exactly the same as the originals (no additional 'ingredients'), but it's the manufacturing process that might be sketchy. Maybe I'm overthinking it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hence the reason I like using them. I still enjoy the 18 year old boners even after several drinks.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for this thread Majdeath, my husband has toyed with the idea of trying some Cialis or viagra for a while. He is approaching 40 and everything still works fantastically well, but it's once and finished with no repeat performances. Which is totally fine by me, but sometimes I would love a round 2 and by the sounds of some replies we might just get that! We have just ordered from the place you suggested and have our fingers crossed we get them 
I will update here once we have given them a try


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Kylie84 said:


> Thanks for this thread Majdeath, my husband has toyed with the idea of trying some Cialis or viagra for a while. He is approaching 40 and everything still works fantastically well, but it's once and finished with no repeat performances. Which is totally fine by me, but sometimes I would love a round 2 and by the sounds of some replies we might just get that! We have just ordered from the place you suggested and have our fingers crossed we get them
> I will update here once we have given them a try


Please let us know how they work out. And remind your H to drink lots of water when taking them.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

241happyhour said:


> Hence the reason I like using them. I still enjoy the 18 year old boners even after several drinks.


Yep, and I'm not far from giving them a go. I may talk to my doctor next time I'm there, and see if it's a possibility. I don't have ED in the slightest, but as each year passes, it's less and less what it used to be! But generic Chinese-made pills bought over the internet will be my last resort.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

alexm said:


> Yep, and I'm not far from giving them a go. I may talk to my doctor next time I'm there, and see if it's a possibility. I don't have ED in the slightest, but as each year passes, it's less and less what it used to be! But generic Chinese-made pills bought over the internet will be my last resort.


Myself as well. I think mostly to have them on hand for what Kylie84 mentioned. To be able to go for a quick round 2 if needed. Yeah if round 1 happened early in the day, then quite a few hours later round 2 can still happen. But to be able to actually give the wife a quick turnaround nowadays? Worth a couple bucks every now and then. :grin2:


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm pumped I will give another update when I get mine from China...


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I get mine from ADC. The quality is not as consistently good as what you buy in this country, but there's still enough medicine in them to work just fine. They are from the same pharmaceutical companies that make the name brand medicines. Big pharma and insurance companies are ripping off the American people. How can they charge $35 or more for a pill that only costs about twenty cents to produce (if that). They will tell you it's to recoup costs of R & D, which is a big lie. They have recouped those costs many years ago, and everything now is just for profit. I will continue to buy my ED meds from other countries until the price in this country comes way down. You have to be careful, but firsthand experience by others who have bought online makes a world of difference.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Actually a lot of those medicines were developed for other therapeutic reasons but didn't work there as advertised...


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

If you are planning on going for "round 2", remember that the blue pill often takes 30 to 60 minutes to kick in. So you can't count on being able to have round 1, decide you guys want round 2, and then take the pill and go to town. You sorta gotta decide before round 1 if today is a 2 round day, take the pill, do the foreplay, do round 1, and then by the time round 1 is over the blue pill kicks in and you are quickly ready for round 2. Or you can do round one, then do some non-PIV play for 30 to 60 minutes, then do round 2. But if you are hoping round 2 is going to happen 5 or 10 minutes after round 1, then take the pill before round 1, not after.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

What men will do:

For their pride-
For their ego-
For their self esteem-
For their wives and girlfriends-
For their relationship-

For their pleasure [hopefully]-

And hopefully, women will return the favor [if needed] if such a pill is created for them.

Just sayin'


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> What men will do:
> 
> For their pride-
> For their ego-
> ...


I foresee a problem if there's ever a female version of Viagra. While I think the vast majority of women would use it just for their SO, I think a few men would use it to increase their chances for sex, like a new version of the "roofie" with much milder side effects. The woman can still ultimately say no, but it may lower her inhibitions.

Just a thought..., thinking ahead, if you will.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

We have started a new tradition in our house now at least 1 night per week: blue pill night. W informs me a few days ahead of time that she will need a little "extra" after a long work week or some other stressful event. 

So basically the viagra has become a sleeping pill for her, after I knock her ass out she sleeps hard for 8 hrs and wakes up very refreshed. Thank you modern chemistry!

And as an added bonus, we have discovered that 50 mg works just as good as 100, so I cut the pills in half so the supply will last twice as long (pardon the pun)


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

john117 said:


> Actually a lot of those medicines were developed for other therapeutic reasons but didn't work there as advertised...


Yep. Almost positive the one that started it all, Viagra, was originally being developed by Pfizer as a heart med. Didnt really work all that well for that, but im sure that trial participants noted it was Boner City.

Almost as if caused by me participating in this thread, I had a weekend that made me think about ordering them even more. Wife was particularly randy before that time of the month. Was a go on Friday, Sunday, an afternoon delight on Monday and by Monday night when she wanted one last romp..........that last time almost didnt happen. Hell getting older.:surprise::grin2:


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

It's too bad we can't post comparison pics, definitely a noticeable difference even to the naked eye.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Any updates on those that ordered some pills?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

The one thing that Cialis does very well is make me able to handle round 2 within a half hour or so. Not bad for an old fart.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Luvher4life said:


> I get mine from ADC. The quality is not as consistently good as what you buy in this country, but there's still enough medicine in them to work just fine. They are from the same pharmaceutical companies that make the name brand medicines. Big pharma and insurance companies are ripping off the American people. How can they charge $35 or more for a pill that only costs about twenty cents to produce (if that). They will tell you it's to recoup costs of R & D, which is a big lie. They have recouped those costs many years ago, and everything now is just for profit. I will continue to buy my ED meds from other countries until the price in this country comes way down. You have to be careful, but firsthand experience by others who have bought online makes a world of difference.


I get mine there as well. I did my research before buying. The manufacturers of the ones I get are approved by the FDA for manufacturing of many other generic drugs, just not viagra or cialis yet. 

I've been using these generics for probably 6 years now without issue. They perform exactly as viagra does, with no side effects. During that time I've saved well over $10k by staying generic. I took the generic plunge when Pfizer got their patent extended. Bought their ridiculously priced pills for years, and just when the availability of generics was on the horizon, they got their patent extended. That was it for me. $250 a month for boner pills? Ridiculous. I stocked up and have a 3 year supply for pennies to the dollar under what their meds were available for.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

donny64 said:


> I get mine there as well. I did my research before buying. The manufacturers of the ones I get are approved by the FDA for manufacturing of many other generic drugs, just not viagra or cialis yet.
> 
> I've been using these generics for probably 6 years now without issue. They perform exactly as viagra does, with no side effects. During that time I've saved well over $10k by staying generic. I took the generic plunge when Pfizer got their patent extended. Bought their ridiculously priced pills for years, and just when the availability of generics was on the horizon, they got their patent extended. That was it for me. $250 a month for boner pills? Ridiculous. I stocked up and have a 3 year supply for pennies to the dollar under what their meds were available for.


Which brands do you use, and which ones are more consistent in quality for you? I bought the Eriacta 100 mg sildenafil citrate, and the Ceebus 20 mg tadalafil the last time. The quality is hit and miss for me. Which ones do you recommend?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I took the full 20mg cialis once and felt like crap 20 minutes later. Headache and light headed. I had to lay down. If I cut in half, no side affects and the D gets rock hard. Remains rock hard for over 30 minutes, doesn't get even a little soft like sometimes before. It does seem to be bigger with the blood flowing good.

I did the Viagra cut in half and it worked fine. 

I took the Levitra once and didn't notice much difference. I'll have to try it again.

I definitely prefer the cialis at this point. It does last at least 24hrs it seems, so great to take on a Friday night.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I use Cialis as more of a "special occasion" pill. Like a weekend trip away or something like that. It does work well. I am leery of using anything like that all the time because from what I gather they can become psychologically addictive.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> I use Cialis as more of a "special occasion" pill. Like a weekend trip away or something like that. It does work well. I am leery of using anything like that all the time because from what I gather they can become psychologically addictive.


I can definitely see how one can become psychologically dependent on ED meds. The wow factor in EQ is enough to make a person want it. High EQ is where the pleasure aspect for your SO increases, too.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Similar to you, I picked up some Viagra and Cialis (generic versions) a while back even though I didn't need. I am susceptible to sinus/migraine issues, and these meds definitely did not help. Would need to take sudafed, advil, and a nasal spray at the same time as taking to minimize the side effects. Given that as is any "activity" is few and far between, it wasn't worth taking, not get any, and t hen wake up with a splitting migraine lol

I got mine from adc (viagra, you can't get Cialis from them shipped here). I got Cialis from some of the research chemical sites. If I ever expect any fireworks, I may just try cialis daily (5mg) or every other day (10mg). That shoudl hopefully keep the sides at a bare min.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

And there is the sildenafil branding for pets... Granted, it is only a 20mg pill, but only 39 cents a pill, and since 50mg is usually more than enough for recreational use, and many people would notice the same results with the 20mg, two pills for 80 cents is not too bad of a deal. Also looks as if it is sold and shipped from the USA. This would likely work a treat, with USA reliability, without a prescription...

Just google "allivet sildenafil"


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Any other guys have some feedback from trying the pills?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Just a side note...on my computer, right now, there is an ****** ******* ad on the right side bar with the tagline "Life is short. Have an affair." Yeah, probably against the spirit of this site.


----------



## himinenow (Sep 22, 2017)

samyeagar said:


> And there is the sildenafil branding for pets... Granted, it is only a 20mg pill, but only 39 cents a pill, and since 50mg is usually more than enough for recreational use, and many people would notice the same results with the 20mg, two pills for 80 cents is not too bad of a deal. Also looks as if it is sold and shipped from the USA. This would likely work a treat, with USA reliability, without a prescription...
> 
> Just google "allivet sildenafil"


When i try this it has check boxes saying for them to contact my vet or mail the Rx.. what did you do?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It is dispensed via prescription only. My cat uses an online pharmacy and the vet calls it in or faxes it.

I suspect veterinary use is off label, but then Viagra is used for pulmonary hypertension in children (earning Pfizer a patent extension)...


----------



## rickjames (Sep 22, 2017)

I took the advice in post 34, Googled "awc 24h" and ordered from there, even though it has sketchy reviews. I did not know how to order from the other place mentioned as I do not have a prescription and don't wish to get one. I used the expedited shipping "EMS" and it arrived in less than a week. The post office did not leave it however, only a notice and I had to go get it from the post office. Note that you can uncheck the delivery insurance and discrete packaging options at the bottom of the final order screen and save $10.

I got the trial pack 10 Viagra \ 10 Cialis. I've tried half of a Cialis 10mg, seemed to work well with no issues. Hope that helps.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

john117 said:


> It is dispensed via prescription only. My cat uses an online pharmacy and the vet calls it in or faxes it.
> 
> I suspect veterinary use is off label, but then Viagra is used for pulmonary hypertension in children (earning Pfizer a patent extension)...


Did you tell the vet you need a refill for your puzzy at home? In my case, that would be a true statement (and I don't even own a cat).


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The vet will want to see said puzzy


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Similar to you, I picked up some Viagra and Cialis (generic versions) a while back even though I didn't need. I am susceptible to sinus/migraine issues, and these meds definitely did not help. Would need to take sudafed, advil, and a nasal spray at the same time as taking to minimize the side effects. Given that as is any "activity" is few and far between, it wasn't worth taking, not get any, and t hen wake up with a splitting migraine lol
> 
> I got mine from adc (viagra, *you can't get Cialis from them shipped here*). I got Cialis from some of the research chemical sites. If I ever expect any fireworks, I may just try cialis daily (5mg) or every other day (10mg). That shoudl hopefully keep the sides at a bare min.


Yes, you can get Cialis. Just leave that area blank. I get both shipped to me here in the US.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> Male, 46. Married for over 20 yrs. No diagnosis of ED, but wanted to try something different. Erections are not as hard as they used to be.
> 
> WOW is all I can say!
> 
> ...


I actually found my erections getting better at forty than they were at thirty-five. There were two reasons for this:
- Veganism (sort of). Having seen that many men in the USA had moobs, even when they were not that fat, I stayed away from meat and diary. I helped. Since returning to Europe and meat and diary going back in my diet, things are more as they were.
- Psychological. That is a polite way of saying I started sleeping with younger and more attractive women in the shallow sense of the word. Objectively beautiful, attractive women made me harder than women I actually had more interest in sleeping with.

Just personal experience.


----------



## Yorkie_Lover (Jul 25, 2013)

About six years ago, I was dating again after a divorce and had some issues with ED. I was 59 at the time. Visit to the doctor for a prescription for Viagra. Off to Costco; $35 a pill later and after a postive experience or two, I began to seek a less expensive solution.

Researching the differences between Viagra and Cialis, I went looking for Cialis because the half-life of the product is much longer than Viagra, hence it doesn't have to be taken shortly before the event. It can be taken much before or close to the event and it still works the following morning with a single dosage!

Googling for low cost sources took me to a "Canadian Pharmacy" which was front for a foreign country supplier. I received Tadifil which is generic Cialis. Cost was about a buck and half per pill for a 20mg dosage. 1/2 a pill works most excellently for me.

It was manufactured by Centurion Laboratories in India, a major Indian Pharmaceutical company. It is the real thing. 

That's what call economic relief.... 

A couple of insights: Tadifil (Cialis) really works, lasts longer than Viagra. It definitely makes one's erection harder at my age, I'd say just as hard as when you were much younger. 

Psychological dependency: Maybe for some. I can still perform without it and have done so many times, with my loving wife, but we are extremely bonded. Still I take it sometimes just to ensure maximum hardness. 

A trick I've learned in terms of speeding it into one's system is to merely chew the dosage in one's mouth and let it be absorbed via the lining of the mouth. It's in one's bloodstream within 10-15 minutes. 

The stuff is magic. What is they used to say? Happier living through chemistry? Well, that's true in this case.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I mentioned before that I had started using the generic Viagra from India. Got two Cialis with it and just used one over the last weekend. Didn't feel like it did that much, I'm not that sure. My issue is I have an insatiable woman and there are nights we go at it for 3 hours and then 3 or so in the morning. Not a bad issue, but I find that 25 works well for me for a night, 50 if I am expecting a repeat performance in the morning. It does become a crutch, but I am really ok with that.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

For those that used ADC, what form of payment are you using? The only options are Bitcoin, wire transfer, echeck, or mailing a check or money order to India.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Fozzy said:


> If you're just using the Viagra for a booster and you're not suffering from full-on ED, you can probably get the same result using half or less of a 100mg dose. A full pill can have diminishing returns after a certain point. Cutting them in half will often give you the same result for half the cost.


I cut the 50 milligrams in 4's for my husband... still works great.. he's early 50's... if we are going at it often, at some point he's struggling to keep it firm enough, especially at night ... so I give him these "slithers" and the wood is on it's way! 

When we 1st got a prescription, he was 45 (still working on the same bottle - stuff still works 8 yrs later!), this was when my drive was sky high & I couldn't leave him alone...being new to this little blue pill... it made me question his desire for me.. this bothered me ... but the more I read about Viagra.. how the man still has to be aroused for it to work... I got over this ... I love the stuff... it has saved us a # of times...










He will say it diminishes a little of the sensation though, then other times it doesn't seem to make a difference...also makes his nose run some....he never needs it if days have passed though... he's still like a young man then.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I cut the 50 milligrams in 4's for my husband... still works great.. he's early 50's... if we are going at it often, at some point he's struggling to keep it firm enough, especially at night ... so I give him these "slithers" and the wood is on it's way!
> 
> When we 1st got a prescription, he was 45 (still working on the same bottle - stuff still works 8 yrs later!), this was when my drive was sky high & I couldn't leave him alone...being new to this little blue pill...* it made me question his desire for me.. this bothered me ..*. but the more I read about Viagra.. how the man still has to be aroused for it to work... I got over this ... I love the stuff... it has saved us a # of times...
> 
> ...


Like my doctor told me one time--"If after the massive headache, stuffy nose, and blue-tinted vision you STILL want to have sex...you'll be good to go".


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Fozzy said:


> Like my doctor told me one time--"If after the massive headache, stuffy nose, and blue-tinted vision you STILL want to have sex...you'll be good to go".


Oh I forgot to mention this part.. Because of that stuffy nose, I picked up some "breathe right" strips... not too sexy... but its a rocking time,


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh I forgot to mention this part.. Because of that stuffy nose, I picked up some "breathe right" strips... not too sexy... but its a rocking time,


AHAHAHAHAHA

I just pictured him with a neti pot on the nightstand...."one moment please"*gurglegurgle


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I cut the 50 milligrams in 4's for my husband... still works great.. he's early 50's... if we are going at it often, at some point he's struggling to keep it firm enough, especially at night ... so I give him these "slithers" and the wood is on it's way!
> 
> When we 1st got a prescription, he was 45 (still working on the same bottle - stuff still works 8 yrs later!), this was when my drive was sky high & I couldn't leave him alone...being new to this little blue pill... it made me question his desire for me.. this bothered me ... but the more I read about Viagra.. how the man still has to be aroused for it to work... I got over this ... I love the stuff... it has saved us a # of times...
> 
> ...


*Does the same thing for me, SA! In addition to getting a slight "headachy" feeling ~ but only in the cranial region, and never in the pelvic region!

If my dating endeavors are to suddenly resurge,(read newer post) then I may have to reup my usage. 

But from prior usage years ago, let's just say that whether it's prescription or generic, it's all good stuff!*


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh I forgot to mention this part.. Because of that stuffy nose, I picked up some "breathe right" strips... not too sexy... but its a rocking time,


I haven't experienced any of those symptoms. A little dry mouth with the full strength Viagra. No symptoms with the half-strength Viagra or any strength Cialis. A positive symptom (if you can call it that) after experimenting with the pills for a few months (not daily use, but at least once a fortnight after the initial onslaught), I have noticed that I feel a tad bit more hornier from day to day. And even without the pills I am performing well enough to actually not need them, which is a good feeling :grin2:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MAJDEATH said:


> I haven't experienced any of those symptoms. A little dry mouth with the full strength Viagra. No symptoms with the half-strength Viagra or any strength Cialis. A positive symptom (if you can call it that) after experimenting with the pills for a few months (not daily use, but at least once a fortnight after the initial onslaught), I have noticed that I feel a tad bit more hornier from day to day. And even without the pills I am performing well enough to actually not need them, which is a good feeling :grin2:


I'd be afraid to give my H full strength... he only weighs 152 lbs...this probably plays a part why those slithers still work well on him.. he may get a slight headache the next morning, but that's hit or miss.... we tried something called "Stiff Nights" 8 years ago (this was taken off the market it was so strong).....I gave him a full dose one night, he woke up with a steel pecker...and it wouldn't go down...I was thinking if I didn't relieve him somehow... he'd have to go to the hospital !!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I'd be afraid to give my H full strength... he only weighs 152 lbs...this probably plays a part why those slithers still work well on him.. he may get a slight headache the next morning, but that's hit or miss.... we tried something called "Stiff Nights" 8 years ago (this was taken off the market it was so strong).....I gave him a full dose one night, he woke up with a steel pecker...and it wouldn't go down...I was thinking if I didn't relieve him somehow... he'd have to go to the hospital !!


* My brother years ago was watching one of those Viagra commercials that had the disclaimer that "an erection lasting for more than 4 hours should be seen by a medical professional."

My brother deadpanned right there before his wife that "if I got one of those 4 hour erections, I'd strip off all my clothes and run right down the middle of Main Street, screaming at the top of my lungs ~ hey y'all ~ lookee here!"*


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

OnTheRocks said:


> For those that used ADC, what form of payment are you using? The only options are Bitcoin, wire transfer, echeck, or mailing a check or money order to India.


TTT


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> steel pecker


I have found my next band name.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

OnTheRocks said:


> For those that used ADC, what form of payment are you using? The only options are Bitcoin, wire transfer, echeck, or mailing a check or money order to India.


I use echeck. You would get a good discount if you used Bitcoin, but I can't seem to master how to use it. If you do use echeck, you should probably open up a second account just for that, just to be on the safe side. They are legit, though, and haven't caused any problems for me.

The only thing I don't like about ADC is that you have to pick up your meds at the post office if you're not at home when the postal service delivers.


----------



## satphil (Feb 13, 2017)

Early 50s eat healthily but have a like for beer and wine, couple of stone over weight but quite active.

I started to have occasional problems of keeping an erection which then led to anxiety and performance issues.

I use a gereric Viagra called Kamagra, in the UK prices range from 50p to £1 depending on how many you purchase. 

My experience is very good I only ever take half a tablet and agree with others that a quarter will work but I find breaking into quarter's difficult. With no alcohol I'm good to go after 20/30 minutes, I am able to go again a few times and will wake through the night ready for more and effects will last into the morning.

I've written that quiet methodically but the reality is that it gives me the confidence that I can maintain a good erection which has brought us back to our sex life of 25 years ago. With the confidence I now use it less, my wife can't always tell if I have taken it or not. Only side effect i find is a hot face feeling sometimes going into the next day.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Ok update from me and the husband.
We got the Cialis and they threw in some Viagra for free. 
DH popped a quarter tablet of the C which made no difference and so the following night he had 10mg. He did everything right re. keeping hydrated etc and not only did it make no difference for him, he also had a lot of pain the next day from it.
He never needed to take these pills anyway as he has no loss of erection function at this point and this was more for curiosity.
We also recently tried the V and that did nothing for him but also thankfully no after effects, still only a small dose.
I think if were to try it again it would be the V at a full tablet. The package was sent to us really quickly, within 2 weeks of our order to arrive here in Australia.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

I am running low on my supply of pills and just found out the pharmacy website I used to order the pills is no longer available. 

Does anyone have a connection to a reliable mail order website where you can gets pills direct shipped, without a prescription, for $3 or less per pill for generic viagra/cialis?


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Recently (last 6 months or so) I have been using the gen. V more so because my romantic notions about a whole weekend of lovemaking off of 1 Cialis pill have not been reality. Seems the W likes the one and done for a few days.


----------



## PretzelLogic (Jan 16, 2018)

MAJDEATH said:


> I am running low on my supply of pills and just found out the pharmacy website I used to order the pills is no longer available.
> 
> Does anyone have a connection to a reliable mail order website where you can gets pills direct shipped, without a prescription, for $3 or less per pill for generic viagra/cialis?


I too would love to know if you end up finding another generic/online/prescription-less source...

I DO suffer from ED (though probably mostly mental, being that I must be mental)
I can and have had prescriptions for Viagra and Cialis but truly can not afford it seeing as my insurance does not help out at all.


Please let me know (PM etc) if you find something, would be forever grateful!


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

I did some research and found another Canadian online pharmacy that looks OK. I placed an order and will report back with my review (and the website) once the product is received. $66 for 22 pills, including shipping to the states from the manufacturer in India.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

go to lemonaidhealth.com if you are in the US. I signed up, did their questionnaire, had a phone consultation and picked up my legal prescription from Publix pharmacy yesterday for 30x 20mg generic viagra for $22.42
The lemonaidhealth.com phone consultation costs 25 bux. It also came with 10 refills! 
Total cost was 25+ 22.42 and I had legal viagra in 3 hours from start to finish.


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

Went to the pharmacy recently with the usual stack of cash for Viagra, only to have the tech tell me there is a generic available (Sildenafil), insurance covers it, and it was $10 for 12 100mg tablets (which I cut into 4). Yaayyy!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Buffon06 said:


> Went to the pharmacy recently with the usual stack of cash for Viagra, only to have the tech tell me there is a generic available (Sildenafil), insurance covers it, and it was $10 for 12 100mg tablets (which I cut into 4). Yaayyy!


The legal / patent footwork for sildanafil is one for the ages...


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Buffon06 said:


> Went to the pharmacy recently with the usual stack of cash for Viagra, only to have the tech tell me there is a generic available (Sildenafil), insurance covers it, and it was $10 for 12 100mg tablets (which I cut into 4). Yaayyy!




That’s what XH’s doc gave him. Not that he ever bothered with taking one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

IMHO the generics work just as well as name brand, and can be manufactured anywhere at a substantial savings.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

I paid through the nose for Viagra (cutting up my 100mg tablet supply in 1/4s to "save" money) and have two doses left. I just searched for generics. The "good news" is that my insurance now covers Sildenefil for ED as a tier 1 drug (the cheapest level). The bad news is a limit of 3 pills a month for a $15 copay. The stupidity is the limit is the number of pills, not the total amount of the drug. 

I found a coupon on GoodRX for 30 x 20mg generic tablets for under $20 walk-in, cash price, at my pharmacy (https://www.goodrx.com/sildenafil?drug-name=sildenafil). That would be around 20 doses for me (a pill and a half each). We have sex once or twice a week most weeks, so that works out to a 4 to 5 months supply assuming I used it every time (I don't, and probably still won't).

Someone here also told me how to use Costco's prescription service to get it cheaper in larger quantity under a "non-ed prescription", but with the added expense of the membership this coupon is a good alternative.

I sent my Doc an e-mail just now asking her to send in a prescription. She usually responds in a couple of days. I'll post an update whether or not the coupon works.

Best to all


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Goodrx does work. Also unless things changed you don't need a membership to buy prescriptions at Costco.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

john117 said:


> Goodrx does work. Also unless things changed you don't need a membership to buy prescriptions at Costco.


I need to go talk to them. GoodRX has a coupon for Costco (30 x 20mg, about $1 cheaper than my pharmacy). We're members, so that's not the issue. The email that a fellow ED sufferer sent says that Costco also has a prescription assistance program to pick up the slack. He gets 50 for less than the coupon price, but has to pay to be in that program. 

Either way, the coupon price is a very nice alternative for the dose that I need and frequency I take it.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

For anyone needing this dosage with an existing prescription, this is a very easy and cost effective option. GoodRx worked without any hiccups (30 x 20mg for $17). She sent in the prescription this morning. I picked it up on my way home from work. The pharmacist said the coupon would remain on file until it expires (there is no expiration date on the coupon, so we'll see 6 months from now).


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> I did some research and found another Canadian online pharmacy that looks OK. I placed an order and will report back with my review (and the website) once the product is received. $66 for 22 pills, including shipping to the states from the manufacturer in India.


I received my shipment today, so 10 days is not so bad considering it had to go thru customs. PharmacyMall.org. The best part is at bedtime my W asked if I wanted to take one of the pills to '"help her out". OK.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Good deal! I think you can get the same meds from Costco for about $1 per pill as well.



PigglyWiggly said:


> go to lemonaidhealth.com if you are in the US. I signed up, did their questionnaire, had a phone consultation and picked up my legal prescription from Publix pharmacy yesterday for 30x 20mg generic viagra for $22.42
> The lemonaidhealth.com phone consultation costs 25 bux. It also came with 10 refills!
> Total cost was 25+ 22.42 and I had legal viagra in 3 hours from start to finish.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I tied viagra out because I was curious. I put myself through the whole doctors visit faking that I had ED. It took two appointments because they wanted to do 
a testosterone test first. Second appointment I showed up and the doctor is now a women who wanted to check my prostate..I quickly refused. I still ended up
getting the prescription. So here I am expecting a fresh diamond cutter that night but everything was the same. No big deal cause I don't have ED but it was a bunch
of expensive BS for nothing.....at least in my case.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

"Second appointment I showed up and the doctor is now a women who wanted to check my prostate..I quickly refused. "


THAT has to be the most funny thing I read today so far....

As far as checking the prostate, I am hearing that other lab values can be obtained with same success, without dr. Jelly finger.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I tied viagra out because I was curious. I put myself through the whole doctors visit faking that I had ED. It took two appointments because they wanted to do
> a testosterone test first. Second appointment I showed up and the doctor is now a women who wanted to check my prostate..I quickly refused. I still ended up
> getting the prescription. So here I am expecting a fresh diamond cutter that night but everything was the same. No big deal cause I don't have ED but it was a bunch
> of expensive BS for nothing.....at least in my case.


A woman checking your prostate? COOL! I always tease the male docs the 3x i have had mine checked. "My wife does it better but i'll still buy you dinner". :grin2:

How much did you take?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

PigglyWiggly said:


> A woman checking your prostate? COOL! I always tease the male docs the 3x i have had mine checked. "My wife does it better but i'll still buy you dinner". :grin2:
> 
> How much did you take?



I may have reconsidered if she offered to buy me dinner after..LOL

It was the smallest size...I don't remember the mg. I didn't have any of the side effects others are talking about.

We are in our early 40's and last child almost gone. My wife's libido is ever increasing over the last year and I might find myself eventually having to check it
out again if things get much more heated.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I may have reconsidered if she offered to buy me dinner after..LOL
> 
> It was the smallest size...I don't remember the mg. I didn't have any of the side effects others are talking about.
> 
> ...


I think 50mg is the recommended dosage to start with. I don't use any unless I'm having some "recreational" fun and then 50mg is perfect. Personally, I like Cialis much better but it doesn't have a generic in the US yet AKA EXPENSIVE


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

PigglyWiggly said:


> A woman checking your prostate? COOL!
> I always tease the male docs the 3x i have had mine checked. "My wife does it better but i'll still buy you dinner". :grin2:
> 
> How much did you take?


I've had same Dr and his F RNP(?) for over 15yrs and last physical she advised only a current prostate exam left, I said ok, I'll schedule it, then she said no worries I'll do you now. I have a reputation there n scheduling tests but unless an issue will put it off.

The surprise on my face...first, then again 😉.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

PigglyWiggly said:


> I think 50mg is the recommended dosage to start with. I don't use any unless I'm having some "recreational" fun and then 50mg is perfect. Personally, I like Cialis much better but it doesn't have a generic in the US yet AKA EXPENSIVE


Generic Cialis (tadalafil) is already available from overseas manufacturers (mostly China and India), and you can have it delivered to your doorstep in the US for about $3 a pill.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

MAJDEATH said:


> Generic Cialis (tadalafil) is already available from overseas manufactures (mostly China and India), and you can have it delivered to your doorstep in the US for about $3 a pill.


I know...Cipla makes a good generic tadalafil but Ive had sketchy luck with vendors as well as research chemical sites here in the US.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Quick question concerning generic meds? After hearing multiple ads concerning "dangerous" non-accredited meds through online vendors, how much of a problem is it? Or is this much ado about nothing and a Big Pharma campaign? 

I DO go to Mexico alot to buy meds and other personal items....They seem to be good, but just different prescriptions dosages and such. But there IS some oversight with the safety of the product being used....Online vendors of popular brand meds seems like a counterfeiters dream....

Just wondered how you guys put much stock into this?


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been using a small dose of generic Cialis liquid from a Florida research chemist for 2 years. No adverse effects and great shelf life. I just bought another bottle - after 2 years - same potency, same taste, same effect. Their quality control seems good to me.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

BarbedFenceRider said:


> Quick question concerning generic meds? After hearing multiple ads concerning "dangerous" non-accredited meds through online vendors, how much of a problem is it? Or is this much ado about nothing and a Big Pharma campaign?
> 
> I DO go to Mexico alot to buy meds and other personal items....They seem to be good, but just different prescriptions dosages and such. But there IS some oversight with the safety of the product being used....Online vendors of popular brand meds seems like a counterfeiters dream....
> 
> Just wondered how you guys put much stock into this?


I will concede there is a low level of risk involved. I recommend getting a sample quantity with a low dose to try and see if it is right for you. Then ask your partner if they like the effects. I know what my W will say - Wow! After natural childbirth, a little extra girth is a good thing. And as a bonus she likes to do more oral, she says it looks awesome when bigger.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Randy2 said:


> I've been using a small dose of generic Cialis liquid from a Florida research chemist for 2 years. No adverse effects and great shelf life. I just bought another bottle - after 2 years - same potency, same taste, same effect. Their quality control seems good to me.


I will have to look into the liquid cialis, sounds interesting.


----------



## shesgone (Feb 4, 2011)

I will chime in as I have a lot of experience with the pills. YEAH YEAH I'm young been having a rocky marriage lately, but it was in the past...

I had friend in the swingers lifestyle that turned me onto them when I was with my ex wife, sex was not our problem. Every guy I know into swinging used them routinely. I only used them to last longer and to keep alcohol from having an effect on me. I still take them from time to time just because I have them. My current wife is not one that likes hours of sex without a break, so i don't use them often but when I do she makes me stop after 3-4 hours. They will literally turn you into a sex robot if you are used to having sex all the time. I used to take them like candy though. I sure am glad that I have slowed down now. My current wife has even told me stories of her having to inject a needle into guys penises to release the blood to lose an erection. I told her if she could forget ever even having that thought with me, because Id put it to good use instead. 

I have tried them all. Literally all of them. 

Cialis sucks. Any and all forms that I have ever tried had no noticeable effect. $2.40 per pill from india

Viagra and all generics I have tried work without fail. Kamagra is an aftermarket from India that has citrus soemthing in it to prevent headaches the next day. It is by far the best I have seen, 50 MG is all i could ever take. You can get viagra in many forms, pill, dissoluble, little strips like the Listerine strips, liquid, and even chew-able fast acting. Tried them all and they all work. Side effects i noticed is runny nose, change in colors/vision if you take a full dose (almost like everyting is foggy and green). They do not work very well if you eat alot after or right before taking or if you eat anything fried, alcohol does dull the effects if you drink alot. You can get any form of this from $.89-$3.20 per dose from India

Levitra and all forms of it I have tried work better than anything I have ever seen. It tends to have about a 48 hour effect on me. They also tend to make me last even longer than normal. Like hours. This is the stuff warnings are written about, "see a doctor if you have an erection lasting more than 5 hours" yeah OK, not wasting that on any doctor I have ever seen before. LOL. Side effects were runny nose, and a headache if I wasn't drinking, which is weird but that is the case, nothing you eat has an effect on this medicine AT ALL. They run around $2 per dose from India. 

There is another one that all it does is makes you last longer and stop premature ejaculation. I took one once. I could not cum for like 3 days. Worst thing in the world I ever did. It was terrible.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Oct 24, 2018)

PigglyWiggly said:


> go to lemonaidhealth.com if you are in the US. I signed up, did their questionnaire, had a phone consultation and picked up my legal prescription from Publix pharmacy yesterday for 30x 20mg generic viagra for $22.42
> The lemonaidhealth.com phone consultation costs 25 bux. It also came with 10 refills!
> Total cost was 25+ 22.42 and I had legal viagra in 3 hours from start to finish.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

Quickly closing in on 50 and have noticed things a few things about "_raising the flag_" in the boudoir. 

#1 Sometimes the flag raising takes quite a bit longer than it used to, even compared with just a few years ago.

#2 Most of the time the flag doesn't get raised all the way. Still flying, but not as proudly as it once did!

#3 Raising it twice in the same day is nearly impossible. Not absolutely so, but it goes up very,very slowly if at all.

I have looked into several of the international options but was never comfortable with the system nor pharmaceuticals offered. I saw this posting a while back and began investigating it. After numerous late evening searches decided to give it a try this week. Filled out the form, answered the questionnaire and after a video conference on my phone had a script sent to the local Walmart. Picked it up after work a few hours later.

Haven't tried out the 20mg generic yet and I don't have any experience with the actual blue pill, but the wife and I actually have a night alone this weekend. Soooo, will be reporting back soon!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Oct 24, 2018)

BTW, I do not know PigglyWiggly nor am I nor anyone I know associated in any way with the website in question.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

You know, I'm kind of tempted to try one or the other just to see.

That may not be totally responsible but what could it hurt.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Oct 24, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You know, I'm kind of tempted to try one or the other just to see.
> 
> That may not be totally responsible but what could it hurt.


I'm there with you brother. Wife is incredibly supportive, said she doesn't really notice anything different. But when I responded "uhhh, maybe YOU need to go see a doctor too!" she laughed her butt off!

I was going to discuss it with my primary care doc at my last appt. Was waiting in the room, door opens, he enters along with his PA-in-training. Of course it had to be a beautiful 20-something lady! For some reason I decided discussing my minor personal flag raising challenges could wait until the next time I see him...


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You know, I'm kind of tempted to try one or the other just to see.
> 
> That may not be totally responsible but what could it hurt.


It is definitely fun to use more as a recreational drug even if you have no issues. I always get some when the wife and I go a away for sex vacations like to Vegas. I don't know if it's because i get erections just fine normally but just taking 1/4 or 1/3 the normal dose gets it so hard it feels like it might pop sometimes. And when on it I have zero refractory period can just keep going for hours through multiple orgasms thats the most fun part. Cialis is much better IMO because it is effective for much much longer.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I was just looking at the lemonaidhealth.com site. And unless others have a better spot, I may do this after work, and to the pharmacy which doesn't close until 10:00pm.

The only thing is, that's my regular pharmacy, they may inquire of the route I took. 

But hey, I'm the paying customer, what could it hurt.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You know, I'm kind of tempted to try one or the other just to see.
> 
> That may not be totally responsible but what could it hurt.


Fair warning it could hurt your wife :grin2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Well, nothing risked nothing gained.😉😉😉


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
> 
> Quickly closing in on 50 and have noticed things a few things about "_raising the flag_" in the boudoir.
> 
> ...


I , like you. am about to be 50. I am experiencing the same thing as you even though I am in good shape with no blood pressure or diabetic problems. Maybe 5x a week for 15 years has become just too much but my brain doesn't think so. Those "generic" viagra/cialis websites are often scams. While there are some legitimate sites, you have to deal with unusual payment methods or varying quality with their pills lots of times. Sites like Lemonaid Health are just too easy, cheap and legal to mess with those others.

The normal dose for Sildenafil is 50mg. Take 3 pills 30-45 minutes (i feel them in 20 mins on an empty stomach) before showtime and get ready for the wife to enjoy your new vigor


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Just to share information, I actually did the lemonaidhealth.com site steps, picked up the sildefil yesterday evening.
After the questionnaires, the video conferencing "visit" was indeed very professional, too.

Pharmacy had prescription within two minutes after.

Interesting!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Just to share information, I actually did the lemonaidhealth.com site steps, picked up the sildefil yesterday evening.
> After the questionnaires, the video conferencing "visit" was indeed very professional, too.
> 
> Pharmacy had prescription within two minutes after.
> ...


Same experience. $15.43 for 60 20mg pills of sildefil with 11 refills. I should be trying them out tomorrow so I will post more when I know more.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey folks,
I have tried Cialis (name brand and generic) as well as generic versions of Levitra, Viagra, and Stendra. I have talked about them a bit before on here but since I haven't been on TAM in a long time, I'm catching up on this thread and chiming in.

The bottom line is that Cialis works the best. I find it works best if you take it 24 hours before sex as it's slow to take effect but lasts for three days. While you can take it hour (I recommend 3-4 hours,) it works marvelously the next day and two. However, side effects take a toll on me. I have headaches, some stuffy nose, and I get back pain due to inflammation near a disc that is a problem spot for me. As a result I'm conservative with my use of it. Also, I rarely have opportunities for sex on back-to-back days, so the three day effect is lost on me. I find 5mg-10mg is ideal. Anything above 10mg doesn't work "better" it just last longer and side effects will be worse. So if you can handle the side effect (or don't have them) Cialis is wonderful and worth trying. I have legit brand name Cialis and a couple of generics which work just as well. Talista is crap (it doesn't work.) Tadarise works just as well as Cialis and I recommend it. I've also found "research liquids" found at those sketchy peptide sites to be great (and safe.)

Second to that, Viagra works the best and is my go-to. Viagra works just for the evening long enough for me to have sex so I don't have days and days of side effects. I've only used generic forms (liquid research) and Suhagra that I got from ADC.

Lastly, I have found that combining the two isn't such a bad idea. I know they say never do that, but up to 5mg of Cialis (Tadalafil) a day before, then take 50mg of Viagra (Sildenafil) a couple hours before sex and the combine effect works wonderfully. The cialis kind of primes things and the Viagra brings it home.

I don't have ED. I use it just for the enhancement and the fun. I'm 48 and it helps with staying power, especially when my wife and I get into a groove I can go as long as she wants without quitting. This doesn't normally happen, but a few times when I had higher doses I kept going after I had my O and brought her to another O. There is something really hot about that she she seems to dig it.

I do have a legal prescription from my doctor who gave me an exam and a 'script. He said I have no blood flow problems and when I told him I "sometimes had problems keeping an E*** " he said, "Well, it just doesn't' work as well is it did when we were 20s and had a good laugh. I don't really have a problem getting there, but I do find that the meds certainly help get it more effortlessly and it helps tremendously with staying power like I'm 15 years old again. Also it puts me at and keeps me at 100% and my wife very much enjoys what it does to her. I can certainly see that she enjoys sex a lot more once I started using them because, well, there's obviously more to enjoy.  

The other thing is confidence. I actually started using these at a time when we hit a sexual lull and she was having a hard time getting turned on. Her desire level bottomed out so during foreplay she wouldn't get very excited and I had a hard time getting myself excited enough. Well the meds make it nearly effortless to get me going, she responds to that, and it has really improved and revived our sex life. Simultaneously I think we fixed her desire problem which I believe was caused by a vitamin deficiency (which in turn causes hormone imbalance.) 

I honestly don't know if she knows I take them or not. I don't hide it or keep it a secret but I've also never talked to her about it. She's not very nosey in my things so but it seems hard to believe she hasn't come across my stash.

Reading this thread I signed up for Lemonaidhealth.com and had my video interview last Friday. That was an easy consultation when I explained to the doctor that I had a prescription from my doctor and was just looking for a more cost effective solution so we went through the formalities and I opted for mail-order. I should get my first shipment of Sildenafil soon. I still have Suhagra from ADC but I'm getting low and may order more from them, but I wanted to try this legitimate route as well. Paying a little more for legit is more desirable than the crapshoot overseas stuff is, but Suhagra from ADC really is dirt cheap. I just like to have options.

What I can offer: I've been using these as well as some non-drug supplements. I think I've learned a lot so I feel like I can give advice if someone needs it. I know of some resources (other forums) you can look as well. I can tell you which two "peptide" sites have good product and how to get the best deals. And for pills I only know one place right now which is ADC. The onter I bought Tadarise from in the past is gone now.

What I'd like: Anyone can tell me which specific brands of generics they've used (eg: Suhagra or Silagra) and how well they work. If you have an overseas site that sells them, I'd be interested in knowing.
I have found that the products made by Sunrise Remedies all seem good. I have their Tadalafil and Vardenafil and they are great. I'd love to find a place that sells their Sildenafil ("Melagra"). I use burner credit card numbers that my CC company offers so I'm not worried about fraud. Their list of products is here: Products - Sunrise Remedies Pvt. Ltd. but finding who sells them is the hard part.
I'm reluctant to buy anything that just describes itself as "generic Cialis" or "Generic Viagra" off a site. I prefer to have the brand name of the said generic, otherwise you have no idea what you're getting and can't cross reference experience with other people.

I started down this generics path because when I got my prescription for Cialis, I learned that one 20mg pill was $48 a piece. The doctor prescribed me 20mg pills and told me to cut it down 1/4 to 5mg doses to be cost effective. I found a Canadian (legit) site that sold them for $22 and I got some, but that was still too expensive. After about a year of trying different products, I have a stash that works.

Let me know if you have any questions. Cheers!


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ynot said:


> Same experience. $15.43 for 60 20mg pills of sildefil with 11 refills. I should be trying them out tomorrow so I will post more when I know more.


How did you get 60 for $15.43? They list "60mg dosage is 3 pills = $60 for 10 uses" on the website. I take that to mean it's 30 pills for $60. I got them for $30 which is their half price promo for a new customer doing mail order.

Edit: Never mind. I read the earlier post about getting it at publix pharmacy. So perhaps if I have it sent to a local pharmacy I can get it for cheaper than using their mail order method?


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

JamesTKirk said:


> How did you get 60 for $15.43? They list "60mg dosage is 3 pills = $60 for 10 uses" on the website. I take that to mean it's 30 pills for $60. I got them for $30 which is their half price promo for a new customer doing mail order.
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I read the earlier post about getting it at publix pharmacy. *So perhaps if I have it sent to a local pharmacy I can get it for cheaper than using their mail order method?*


Yes to the bolded. Go to goodrx.com....get a coupon for sildenafil at your local pharmacy = WIN


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

JamesTKirk said:


> How did you get 60 for $15.43? They list "60mg dosage is 3 pills = $60 for 10 uses" on the website. I take that to mean it's 30 pills for $60. I got them for $30 which is their half price promo for a new customer doing mail order.
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I read the earlier post about getting it at publix pharmacy. So perhaps if I have it sent to a local pharmacy I can get it for cheaper than using their mail order method?


No coupon. I just had them call a script into my local Kroger. That was the price and I have 11 refills. I don't really need the stuff. I can function without it. But I look at it as a recreational drug. Looking forward to having some fun with it.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

It's cheap because you aren't buying name-brand Viagra. You are buying a generic version of the same drug (marketed as Revatio originally) prescribed for a different condition.

You can get your regular doc to write the Rx and get the pills for around $1 each at Costco pharmacy - cash price - if you make a decent sized purchase.



JamesTKirk said:


> Ynot said:
> 
> 
> > Same experience. $15.43 for 60 20mg pills of sildefil with 11 refills. I should be trying them out tomorrow so I will post more when I know more.
> ...


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

DTO said:


> It's cheap because you aren't buying name-brand Viagra. You are buying a generic version of the same drug (marketed as Revatio originally) prescribed for a different condition.
> 
> You can get your regular doc to write the Rx and get the pills for around $1 each at Costco pharmacy - cash price - if you make a decent sized purchase.


But I got mine for $0.26/pill, which is considerably cheaper that $1/pill and I did not have to pay some ungodly co-pay and wait at the doctors office for over an hour.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

DTO said:


> It's cheap because you aren't buying name-brand Viagra. You are buying a generic version of the same drug (marketed as Revatio originally) prescribed for a different condition.
> 
> You can get your regular doc to write the Rx and get the pills for around $1 each at Costco pharmacy - cash price - if you make a decent sized purchase.


No, I got that. I'm aware of generic Revatio. What I was confused about was that Lemonaid Health sells generic Revatio mail order direct from their pharmacy for $2 per 20mg pill which as it turns out isn't that cheap. He posted that he got it for $15. I was just confused because I thought you bought the meds through Lemonaid and (being totally dense) didn't realize you could just use them as a doctor to send a 'script to a local pharmacy to pay pharmacy prices instead. And it's clear from previous posts in retrospect.

When I price out generic Revatio around here, it's not that cheap unless you have an insurance copay or (now I know) can use a discount site/app like goodrx to get the price down. Perhaps Kroeger or Publix automatically applies these discounts somehow? 

Anyway, I'm going to contact Lemonaid and have them move my prescription to Safeway which seems to have the best price at $20 using GoodRX. At that price, this is a very cost effective way to get it.

So if I can reiterate for the uninitiated. Get the GoodRX app and price out "sildenafil" (aka generic Revatio) qty:60 20mg tablets in your area and see where it's the cheapest pharmacy is locally. Then go to lemonaidhealth.com, fill out the survey and do the video interview for $25. Have them send the prescription to the pharmacy you found with GoodRx and you should pay less than $20.

Thanks for the help, guys. I'm learning a lot.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Also, as a follow up. I tried the sildenafil and it worked as expected. Just got a text from the woman who got to try them out with me " :smthumbup:Thanks...ok I just had to say it :smile2:"


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Oct 24, 2018)

One word review - WOW!

Took 2 20mg sildenafil about 20 minutes before dinner arrived. After the evening wrapped up (hospital fundraiser) we headed up to the room. There was a major difference in both hardness and staying power, but the most amazing part was that I was ready for round 2 about 10 minutes after round 1 ended. That hasn't happened in years!

Consider me a very satisfied customer. I didn't tell her about my new prescription, but I have no doubt she was very satisfied as well!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I recently, covertly asked The Host, RD about The Red Queen.
About his forced-upon-him time with her in the Sixth Dimension.

I asked him how in the world he could satisfy such a women.......as she.
Did he use, need Viagra?


He gave a simple answer.

He said she commands my pecker to stand at attention for hours and it obeys.
He said she breathes into his mouth, just for a few seconds.

She gives up some of her life, her energy, her strength.
That night he never tires. 

How could he?

The table is set, the utensil provided is made of wood, the serving bowl never runs out of salad and french dressing.

The music is just right, the lights turned down low.
She breathed life into him, puffed him up, made him feel wanted, he 'hardly' could not resist her copious warm charms.

He losing himself in her femininity.




SunCMars- during a short visit to Brigadoon, one never mentioned.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

The best part about the meds is staying power. Back in my younger days I had a girlfriend that would want to go all night long. Of course I'd just wear out after a while and she'd turn to playing with toys which was mildly interesting to watch, but I could tell it frustrated her that I couldn't keep going. Had I had this stuff back then, I might have tried to service her longer if I could stay up or at least go for subsequent rounds.

Today, I'm 48 and while I have no problem doing my part, it's nice knowing that I can go at 100% for as long as I want. Honestly, I think it has really improved our sex life because it apparently feels better to her (it's bigger/harder for longer.) I can only tell because the way she reacts and how many Os she has. Also, I if I think she's interested, I can keep going after my O and bring her to another one (though by then she might be done, it depends.) I just do what she wants.

It just opens up possibilities.

So I said before that viagra was my go-to to limit side effects and because it only lasts the evening. But I have reminded myself that a very low dose of cialis over several days works very effectively with hardly any side effects. For example 4mg wed, 2mg thurs, 2mg friday. By Thursday I was getting random almost painfully hard E*. Sorry if it's TMI but I don't know how else to explain the effectiveness. I'm using the liquid stuff I got off a "research" site which is about $30 for a 300mg bottle. One drop is about 1mg. 3mg per day is in the dosage of "cialis daily." I think cialis works better taken this way.

PM me if you want more info


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

Quick followup. I had to do another interview with Lemonidhealth to get them to change pharmacy but it was a very quick formality since it was just a pharmacy change (but still had to pay for the interview.) I had them switch to a Safeway supermarket pharmacy nearby that had the lowest price listed by GoodRx. That afternoon I picked it up, used the GoodRX coupon, and walked out having paid $14 for 30 20MG pills of sildenafil which is IMO an amazingly good price considering it's not something sketchy from overseas.
It just seemed too good to be true, but it worked. Thanks to this forum for the info.
The next time I'm at my real doctor I'll have him switch my prescription from Cialis (which I never use because of cost) to this. But lemondaidhealth was just so much easier and convenient than an office visit.
I don't understand how this service works when I can't even get insurance coverage for this without pre approval and without the "coupon" it's a pretty astronomical price, but I'm going to always check GoodRX rates from now on and compare that to insurance co-pay for any med (though I rarely get 'scrpits these days.)

By the way, there is a $15 LemonaidHealth coupon from GoodRX. I discovered this AFTER I paid $25 for a visit.

Go to GoodRX.com (not in the app, on the website.)
Look up sildenafil. This coupon is for "ED" meds so the med has to be specific, I think.
On the left you'll see "Savings Tips", so click on that.
On the savings page you'll see this in subtle text "Savings Alert: Don’t have a prescription? Lemonaid Health offers online doctor visits and instant prescriptions for many conditions. Learn More" so click on Learn More.
It'll give you a $15 visit to LemonaidHealth.
This is the direct link to it (if this works.)
EDIT: Oh, I just noticed at the bottom of the page it says "use promo code "LEMONAID-GOODRX" ", so you can just try to enter that coupon code at Lemonaid.

EDIT #2: I just discovered Blink Health. By paying them $3 they promise I'll be able to pick up my prescription with no payment. Too good to be true? $3 for 30 20MG pills? Unbelievable so we'll see later today. I paid and got my pharmacy coupon. This is a referral code for Blink Health that give you $15 credit, apparently.
I paid them using a virtual card created at privacy.com (I highly recommend this) and set the charge limit to $10 so there should be no surprises (not that I expect any.) I promise to report back.
$3 !!!? I'm shocked.

Final edit: Blink totally worked. I picked it up pre-paid having only paid Blink $3. Do it!


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

JamesTKirk said:


> By paying them $3 they promise I'll be able to pick up my prescription with no payment. Too good to be true? $3 for 30 20MG pills? Unbelievable so we'll see later today. ... I picked it up pre-paid having only paid Blink $3. Do it!


Just to be clear, $3 was after the one-time $15 discount - so $18 for your next refill?

I picked up a 30 x 20mg refill from my pharmacy yesterday using the GoodRx coupon (it's in the computer now). When I mentioned that there was no expiration date on the coupon, the pharmacist said "this coupon never expires". She then surprised me by telling me that "your cost is now down to $15". I was in a bit of a hurry and didn't ask why, but I'll take the savings. I'll figure it out next refill.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Those are some great prices, I just wish that you didn't have to have a script from a doctor for blink.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> Those are some great prices, I just wish that you didn't have to have a script from a doctor for blink.


Blink specifically just handled the payment and discount. I didn't have to send them a prescription at all. Of course, I did have to have a prescription for the pharmacy to supply the pills.
Safeway pharmacy filled my prescription, prescribed by lemondaidhealth. I used GoodRX's coupon to get it for $14.
My Safeway pharmacy prescription had 11 refills, so I just went online and requested a refill. When I showed up I gave them the Blink info. All I did was go to Blink, tell them the name of the pharmacy, and pay $3. I never gave them any doctor or prescription info.

I'm not sure if that's what you meant or if you meant getting sildenafil without a prescription. If you're too young to get a doctor to prescribe it, then PM me and I can tell you a few places to get got stuff before. But the prices aren't as good as $3 for 600mg (total of 30 pills.)


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks, but already have a source for no script products, at much higher prices. 

As a test, I went on lemonade health last night and went thru the process, and I had a code for $10 off the $25 fee (which is $5 less than my insurance co-pay for office visits). Hopefully will pick up tonight using my $4 insurance co-pay for generics. So my total out of pocket cost for the first 30 sildenafil pills with a prescription is $19. And I have 10 more refills at $4 a pop.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> Thanks, but already have a source for no script products, at much higher prices. As a test, I went on lemonade health last night and went thru the process, and I had a code for $10 off the $25 fee (which is $5 less than my insurance co-pay for office visits). Hopefully will pick up tonight using my $4 insurance co-pay for generics. So my total out of pocket cost for the first 30 silendafil pills with a prescription be $19. And I have 10 more refills at $4 a pop.


When I finally get around to seeing my doctor (and I overdo) I'm going to ask him for the same prescription. He already prescribed me Cialis and at the time we discussed generic Viagra someday (but at the time it wasn't available.) I did lemonaid simply out of convenience (took less than 30 min from start to finish) and I had a 'script. My insurance requires pre-authorization for this med and I have no idea what that entails (though I may inquire anyway) however I think the copay will be $10. So as long as GoodRX (or in this case blink) come close (or do better) I don't care if I use insurance.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Turns out my insurance doesn't cover generic Viagra afterall. Pharmacist says it is because of the diagnosis/dosage description. If it had said "take for blood pressure" it would be covered. 

Final cost at pharmacy was $47 for 30 pills, so I will have to find another pharmacy. They did not accept goodrx discounts or blink discount coupons.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

GoodRX and gold.goodrx.com, OneRX, Blink all list supported pharmacies. Also Blink has a mail order pharmacy. They'll all give you quotes on the cheapest option if you put in sildenafil 20mg (generic Revatio.)


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

So... I've been on Sildenafil for an unrelated issue for 4 or 5 years now (Raynauds, causing my hands to go ice-cold). We're talking daily use, 3 times daily (20mg). At first, sure, thought it was kinda cool to be pointing skyward instead of more straight out, but over time, what you learn is that it deadens sensation a bit, causing it to take longer to orgasm (perhaps longer than your wife might wish?). And when you take a few days break from it (if it's really warm, I don't need it for my hands), you are reminded of what a mind-blowing orgasm can be, and it's definitely beyond what's possible when you're on the stuff.

If I needed help, yes, it would be great to have available. But for the guy who doesn't need help, you're really not missing out on anything. It remains embarrassing to me that I'm on the stuff. But, whatever, it does help with the ice cold hands.

Side-effects? Initially you'll get some mild facial flushing, and maybe a light headache, but that's about it.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

40 mg of Sildenafil is my go-to for a planned event. I take it an hour or two beforehand and everything works like a charm. I just have to make sure she is really warmed up before I try to go balls deep :wink2:.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Mr.Married said:


> I tied viagra out because I was curious. I put myself through the whole doctors visit faking that I had ED. It took two appointments because they wanted to do
> a testosterone test first. Second appointment I showed up and the doctor is now a women who wanted to check my prostate..I quickly refused. I still ended up
> getting the prescription. So here I am expecting a fresh diamond cutter that night but everything was the same. No big deal cause I don't have ED but it was a bunch
> of expensive BS for nothing.....at least in my case.


This is why onion sites and bitcoin exist. Just sayin...


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone still order from one of these sites? We ended up trying this out a while ago when my husband didnt need the tablets but now he requires them. Could someone PM me a site I could buy it from? After V. Thanks!


----------



## DeirdreHodges (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh thanks, I want also to buy cialis but I am afraid a little bit


----------

